# Acute stroke to right corona radiata code



## ens555

I63.59 (CVA d/t NOS occlusion/stenosis oth cerebral artery) vs I63.8 (oth cerebral infarction)

Lacunar/subcortical stroke involves deep small arteries of brain and is usually d/t occlusion is what I read.  I am debating the 2 codes above + would appreciate advice.  Thanks,


----------

